

Elon Musk was on the brink of bankruptcy in 2008 - iamtechaddict
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/elon-musk-tesla-almost-gave-nervous-breakdown-182711842.html

======
jboggan
Sometimes you have to roll the hard six.

My question is, had he gone bankrupt during that period, what would he be
doing now? Agitating for the Hyperloop? Content with SolarCity? Or doing
something even stranger?

